# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Gjakmarrja, kjo pikë e zezë në fisin tonë

## projekti21_dk

Të dashur miq, për këtë temë nuk do të ju jap asnjëlloj shpjegimi, as nuk po ju orientoj se nga të filloni, por luteni që mendimin tuaj ta jepni si e ndien shpirti juaj këtë plagë sa të dhembshme aq jo civilizuese.

Si ta çrrënjosim këtë plagë një herë e mirë nga trualli jonë!

----------


## busavata

Gjakmarrja , nje fnomen i cili egziston edhe tek popujt e tjerë e jo vetemse te Shqiptaret...
ne e quajm gjjakmarrje por menyra ma e drejt asht te quhet hakmarje...
e hakmarja asht nje reakcion normal njerezor...

----------


## projekti21_dk

përshëndetje busavata.
vrasja mund të jetë e një momenti krize, por hakmarrja të shumtën e herës bëhet me paramendim.

----------


## Explorer

Gjakmarja eshte perle e kanunit te lek Dukagjinit.

Kjo gjithashtu eshte nje dhurate nga e kaluara e hidhur e jona( tash me te haruar) te krishterimit.

Faleminderojme Zotin e Madh qe tash jemi Muslimane !

----------


## busavata

> Gjakmarja eshte perle e kanunit te lek Dukagjinit.
> Kjo gjithashtu eshte nje dhurate nga rrenjet tona ( tash ne te haruara) te ktishterimit.
> Faleminderojme Zotin e Madh qe tash jemi Muslimane !


Explorer , me fal por pak e ke gabim , se nuk ka te bej gjakmarrja ( hakmarja ) asgje me religjion... kjo ka te bej shum ma teper me psiqiken edhe  karakterin e njeriut

----------


## Explorer

Lexo Kanunin e Lek Dukafjinit dhe shume gjera ke per te mesuar !

http://www.scribd.com/doc/4064563/KA...EKE-DUKAGJINIT

----------


## alDI

> Gjakmarja eshte perle e kanunit te lek Dukagjinit.
> 
> Kjo gjithashtu eshte nje dhurate nga e kaluara e hidhur e jona( tash me te haruar) te krishterimit.
> 
> Faleminderojme Zotin e Madh qe tash jemi Muslimane !


Po cfar je tu fol pash Zotin.

Gjakmarrja tek shqiptaret ska lidhje aspak me krishterimin, kur dihet shume mire qe ne krishterim nuk lejohet gjakmarrja dhe as hakmarrja.
Gjakmarrjen Shqiptari e ka pasur, e ka dhe do ta kete me cilen do fe te kthehet dhe cfar do lloj sistemi te vij ne fuqi.

Vallaj bre zorret ne fyt mi sjellin disa si puna jote qe nuk lat teme pa provokuar dhe pa e kthy ne debat fetar.

----------


## Explorer

leka ka qene i krishtere dhe me ide krishtere

----------


## D&G Feminine

Leka nuk e krijoi gjakmarrjen, ai beri nje permbledhje te praktikave te zakoneve te deri atehershme. Dmth nuk krijoi ligje, thjesht i permblodhi.
Ideja e krishtere "kur te qellojne ne faqe ktheji anen tjeter" eshte komplet e kundert me gjakmarrjen.

----------


## Explorer

une e di se pleqnimi u be ne baze te Kanunit i firmosur nga vete Leke dukagjin.
Leke dukagjinin per kete e kane luftuar Osmanlijte, Skenderbeu dhe Venedikasit.

----------


## busavata

> une e di se pleqnimi u be ne baze te Kanunit i firmosur nga vete Leke dukagjin.
> Leke dukagjinin per kete e kane luftuar Osmanlijte, Skenderbeu dhe Venedikasit.


ma vone Skenderbeu e ka pranue Kanunin e Lekes... 
- nje Kanun per te gjith Shqiptart...

----------


## Explorer

1465 Ne betejen e Sfetigradit, Leke Dukagjini shpeton prej vdekjes Skenderbeun.

----------


## busavata

une e pershendes Adem Gashin edhe jam i mendimit se gjakmarja apo hakmarja duhet te largohet , per keto pune paguhen organet shtetrore nga populli...

----------


## Explorer

Gjakmarja do te largohet prej shqiptareve kur infrastruktura rrugore do te arije deri ne fshatin me te larget dhe me te pa njohur te Shqiperise

----------


## busavata

> Gjakmarja do te largohet prej shqiptareve kur infrastruktura rrugore do te arije deri ne fshatin me te larget dhe me te pa njohur te Shqiperise


kah fundi i viteve 80-a , e pat fillue Anton Çeta akcionin e pajtimeve te gjaqeve 
edhe ka pas arrit nje sukses te madh , i pajtoi shum familje ne Kosove ..

----------


## drifilon

Mendoije se per tema te tilla nuke duhet pasure respekte duhet injoruare perbuzure dhe nenvlersuare per kohen dhe momentine ne te ciline jetoijme sote jane kafshore ashtu sikure ishine dikure ..

Gjkmarrja eshte nje primitivizem i njerzve primitive ndersa udhezusi i gjakmarrjese kanuni eshte me dhie ne to ,madje nje libere-kanune-rregullore te cieln do e refuzonine edhe kafshet ..

Te ciline ne shqiptaret dueht perbuzure refuzuare injoruare zhdukure nga historija..

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mendoije se per tema te tilla nuke duhet pasure respekte duhet injoruare perbuzure dhe nenvlersuare per kohen dhe momentine ne te ciline jetoijme sote jane kafshore ashtu sikure ishine dikure ..
> 
> Gjkmarrja eshte nje primitivizem i njerzve primitive ndersa udhezusi i gjakmarrjese kanuni eshte me dhie ne to ,madje nje libere-kanune-rregullore te cieln do e refuzonine edhe kafshet ..
> 
> Te ciline ne shqiptaret dueht perbuzure refuzuare injoruare zhdukure nga historija..


e keqja drifilon është se ky libër është shumë aktiv.
Më ka pas bërë përshtypje një herë një deklarimi i një të burgosuri për hakmarrje, mësues tropojan, kur tha se nuk jam penduar për krimin e bërë sepse këtë ma garanton kanuni. Për mua ishte e tmerrshme kjo.
Shetet e civilizuara të gjithe çështjet i zgjidhin nëpërmjet gjyqit dhe respektimit të ligjit. Deri kur ne 500 shekuj prapa ose vende vende edhe më vonë!

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Kanuni i Lekes eshte kanuni me autoshkatrrues i kombit shqiptar ! 

Te vras, me vret, te vret, e vret, i vret, e vrasin,.... e s'ndalet kurre !

----------


## busavata

> e keqja drifilon është se ky libër është shumë aktiv.
> Më ka pas bërë përshtypje një herë një deklarimi i një të burgosuri për hakmarrje, mësues tropojan, kur tha se nuk jam penduar për krimin e bërë sepse këtë ma garanton kanuni. Për mua ishte e tmerrshme kjo.
> Shetet e civilizuara të gjithe çështjet i zgjidhin nëpërmjet gjyqit dhe respektimit të ligjit. Deri kur ne 500 shekuj prapa ose vende vende edhe më vonë!


me kanun apo edhe pa kanun , vrasjet  dhe hakmarjrt kan egzistue edhe do te egzistojn...secili qe don ta nxjer hakun asht i vetdishum se duhet te jep pergjegjsin para ligjit edhe e pret hakmarja nga ana e kundert....

p.s. e ke ber nje gabim shtypi ...dashe me than 500 vjet...

----------


## drifilon

> e keqja drifilon është se ky libër është shumë aktiv.
> Më ka pas bërë përshtypje një herë një deklarimi i një të burgosuri për hakmarrje, mësues tropojan, kur tha se nuk jam penduar për krimin e bërë sepse këtë ma garanton kanuni. Për mua ishte e tmerrshme kjo.
> Shetet e civilizuara të gjithe çështjet i zgjidhin nëpërmjet gjyqit dhe respektimit të ligjit. Deri kur ne 500 shekuj prapa ose vende vende edhe më vonë!



ademgashi,, Kame rrespekte per ty je burre i vjeter dhe i  zgjuare me pervoje  apsolute je njohes me i mire se une i kanunite ...

Ama ajo qka di dhe mendoije une kete fletushke duhet zhdukure nga faqja e dheute dhe e historise shqiptare ,E KA DEMTUARE SHUME KOMBINE SHQIPTARE .

----------

